# My Beautiful Golden, Cookie



## PiratesAndPups (Sep 24, 2013)

I'm so sorry for your loss. Cookie sounds like she was a great pal.


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

I'm so sorry for your loss of Cookie, she was a beautiful girl. 

Love her smile. 

Godspeed sweet Cookie.


----------



## GoldenMum (Mar 15, 2010)

My heart is breaking for you, I just put my Bonnie Boo down on Saturday from Oral Osteosarcoma. I can totally relate to what you're going through; I hope our girls are playing together at the rainbow bridge.


----------



## USAFWife74 (Jan 13, 2013)

I am so sorry for your loss. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## wjane (Oct 12, 2013)

Soooo sorry for your loss of such a beautiful girl. I just lost my girl to a brain tumor - she was 14yr and 4 months old so I know what you are going through. We can only try to get to the point where the sweet memories don't reduce us to tears. Good luck and RIP Cookie. Say hello to my Callie.


----------



## Lucky Penny (Nov 13, 2011)

I am so sad to read of your loss of Cookie. She was a beautiful girl. I know the pain. My thoughts are with you during this hard time.


----------



## MaureenM (Sep 20, 2011)

I'm so sorry for your loss of your beautiful and sweet Cookie.


----------



## KathyL (Jul 6, 2011)

I am sorry to hear that you lost your Cookie. What a lovely girl -- thank you for sharing the pictures of her.


----------



## Ylan's Mom (May 14, 2013)

I am sorry. I understand because I also lost my sweet girl 5 months ago. Thank you for sharing her pictures. She was a lovely girl. Your Cookie's smile will always warm your heart.


----------



## AlanK (Jun 28, 2008)

I am so sorry to hear of your loss. Cookie is a beautiful Gal. God speed sweet girl .


----------



## Elisabeth Kazup (Aug 23, 2008)

She's beautiful, I'm so sorry for your loss.


----------



## swishywagga (Nov 13, 2012)

I am so sorry to read about the loss of your beautiful Cookie, please know you are in my thoughts and prayers, take care x


----------



## ssacres (Sep 29, 2012)

I know how hard it is to say goodbye. It turns your world upside down, not to mention the broken heart. It's the hardest loss I have ever had when I lost my Allie. So very sorry for you loss. What a beauty your girl was. I also long for the day I see my girl again. Hugs..


----------



## HolDaisy (Jan 10, 2012)

I am so very sorry to hear of the loss of Cookie  She was a very beautiful girl indeed and it looks like you two had lots of great times together (especially Christmas). Many of us here understand your pain. She will be surrounded by so many of our special golden angels at rainbow bridge taking care of her.


----------



## Sydney's Mom (May 1, 2012)

So sorry about your cookie. It's so hard to lose a friend.


----------



## PrincessDi (Jun 8, 2009)

Very sorry for the loss of your beloved Cookie. She was such a beautiful girl and can just tell how loved and loving your girl was. Thinking of you at this painful time.


----------



## ggdenny (Nov 2, 2008)

I'm so sorry. Cookie is a beautiful girl with a wonderful face and smile. Run free, sweet Cookie. You are loved.


----------



## SandyK (Mar 20, 2011)

I am so sorry for the loss of your Cookie. She will live in your heart forever!! She was beautiful and had a wonderful smile. She looked a lot happier than Santa in that first picture. RIP sweet Cookie.


----------



## FAL guy (Jun 11, 2012)

I am very sorry for your loss. What a beautiful girl.


----------



## Allan's Girl (Apr 16, 2009)

Oh, what a beautiful smile! So sorry she had to leave. She'll have lots of cool friends at the bridge to keep her occupied until you meet again.


----------



## tikiandme (May 16, 2010)

I'm very sorry you lost Cookie. She had such a gorgeous smile-what a beautiful girl. I'm sure my golden angel babies met her at the Bridge. She is surrounded by love.


----------



## Cookie's Mom (Oct 14, 2013)

Lol yeah that was the grumpiest Santa we met all these years we got Santa pictures done! He made Cookie look extra good. =)


----------



## valibin (Jun 28, 2013)

I am so sorry for the loss of your Cookie. Beautiful story, and beautifully said.


----------



## LIDDLEMAR (Aug 3, 2013)

Sorry for your loss.


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## daisydogmom (Feb 26, 2007)

I am so sorry for your loss. What a beautiful pup!!! There is just something so adorable about that picture of Cookie just waiting oh-so-patiently for her birthday cake... 

Rest in peace, sweet girl.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Cookie's Mom*

Cookie's Mom

My heart goes out to you-Cookie was a beautiful girl!
I've added her name to our 2013 Golden Retriever Rainbow Bridge List:

http://www.goldenretrieverforum.com...-goldens-passed-2013-list-22.html#post3539209


----------



## Cookie's Mom (Oct 14, 2013)

daisydogmom said:


> I am so sorry for your loss. What a beautiful pup!!! There is just something so adorable about that picture of Cookie just waiting oh-so-patiently for her birthday cake...
> 
> Rest in peace, sweet girl.


Thank you...she was a great pup. Cookie had a lot of practice over the years with waiting for her birthday cake. She was such a saint, she had to sit through pictures and us singing to her. She was such an easy dog to train...just like most goldens! Once she got hold of her cake though, there was no stopping her until she licked everything clean lol.


----------



## Lucylulu (Aug 4, 2013)

Beautiful dog!


----------



## 3 goldens (Sep 30, 2005)

What a beautiful girl. I know how hard it is as I have lost many dogs over 50 years span and I still love and miss every single one of them. Today is the 10th anniversary of losing my 4 year old golden boy, Hunter, to ProHeart6. and then just 4 1/2 short years later, lost his littermate sister, KayCee to cancer. It never gets easier but I would not take for any dog I ever had.


----------



## Cookie's Mom (Oct 14, 2013)

Sorry to hear about your golden babies 3 goldens. I'm sure it must've been extra hard to lose a golden so young...I can't even imagine. I'm sure all our doggies are playing together and having fun.


----------



## lcgb53 (Jan 28, 2014)

Hi Cookie's Mom, I'm so sorry that I didn't realize you had a recent loss. My belated condolences. I was unable to send you a PM since I am still a newbie to this forum. We are going on 2/28 to see 2-week-old pups at Toryglen in Carver. Still miss my Sarah (yes, some tears are shed) but I desperatley need a Golden to love


----------



## Cookie's Mom (Oct 14, 2013)

Thanks Icgb53! Yes, I lost my beloved Cookie back in October and there is not a day that goes by that I don't think of her. We are now looking forward to getting a puppy from Brookshire and the puppy's name is going to be Oatmeal Cookie- we are going to call her Oatmeal. In honor of how great of a dog Cookie was, we want to name all our goldens/dogs after her, a type of cookie! 

I didn't realize you didn't have the ability to PM so if you want to keep in touch, we can always write through visitor messages. Can't wait to hear how you make out with Toryglen!


----------



## sophieanne (Feb 4, 2014)

I'm so sorry for the loss of your beautiful Cookie...losing them is so hard when they've been with us since they were babies. I hope you can find peace in your memories and pictures. And I wish you a wonderful life with Oatmeal..i'm very happy for you. I lost my gorgeous Simon on 01-27, I am so lost without him right now..and so is my husband and our 7 year old golden Sophie. We're all missing our golden boy.


----------



## Cookie's Mom (Oct 14, 2013)

I'm sorry for your loss of Simon, Sophieanne. It is never easy to say goodbye but at least we still retain all our beautiful memories of them- that is something that nothing can ever take from you!

I am going to meet Oatmeal (whichever one she is as we won't really know until she is 8 weeks old) tomorrow and I'm so excited. I can totally feel Cookie smiling down at me, happy that I am going to give all my love to another deserving golden.


----------



## Cuddysmom (Feb 6, 2014)

Just seeing this. Sending you a big hug! You're boy was extra handsome. I hope you're feeling better


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Cuddysmom (Feb 6, 2014)

I mean girl!!! So sorry for the mix up ;(


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Cookie's Mom (Oct 14, 2013)

Thank you Cuddysmom. Cookie was always mistaken for a boy so she would not take any offense! =)


----------



## lcgb53 (Jan 28, 2014)

lcgb53 said:


> Hi Cookie's Mom, I'm so sorry that I didn't realize you had a recent loss. My belated condolences. I was unable to send you a PM since I am still a newbie to this forum. We are going on 2/28 to see 2-week-old pups at Toryglen in Carver. Still miss my Sarah (yes, some tears are shed) but I desperatley need a Golden to love





Cookie's Mom said:


> Thanks Icgb53! Yes, I lost my beloved Cookie back in October and there is not a day that goes by that I don't think of her. We are now looking forward to getting a puppy from Brookshire and the puppy's name is going to be Oatmeal Cookie- we are going to call her Oatmeal. In honor of how great of a dog Cookie was, we want to name all our goldens/dogs after her, a type of cookie!
> 
> I didn't realize you didn't have the ability to PM so if you want to keep in touch, we can always write through visitor messages. Can't wait to hear how you make out with Toryglen!



Well, as I suspected, we put a deposit for a female at Toryglen. Dianne was very very knowledgable about the breed and there were ribbons and other awards all over the house. There were 11 babies, 8 girls, 3 boys. The pups still had their "snubbed" noses and could barely get themselves around. At 2 weeks, this is the youngest I've ever seen them. My husband and I are so excited about getting our pup.

Also, I love your pics of Cookie with presents. She was so beautiful. I also like to put up Christmas stockings and fill them with new toys and snacks.

We'll be getting our pup at the beginning of May. When are you getting yours? (BTW, I like the name "Oatmeal")


----------



## Cookie's Mom (Oct 14, 2013)

lcgb53 said:


> Well, as I suspected, we put a deposit for a female at Toryglen. Dianne was very very knowledgable about the breed and there were ribbons and other awards all over the house. There were 11 babies, 8 girls, 3 boys. The pups still had their "snubbed" noses and could barely get themselves around. At 2 weeks, this is the youngest I've ever seen them. My husband and I are so excited about getting our pup.
> 
> Also, I love your pics of Cookie with presents. She was so beautiful. I also like to put up Christmas stockings and fill them with new toys and snacks.
> 
> We'll be getting our pup at the beginning of May. When are you getting yours? (BTW, I like the name "Oatmeal")


Aawww they are so cute at that stage! We actually went to go visit our pup (don't know exactly which one yet!) this past weekend since they just turned five weeks. I posted some pictures in the Golden Retriever Picture section. They were so cute and fluffy. 

Thanks! Christmas/Dec 26th (Cookie's Bday) was always Cookie's favorite days.  We definitely loved to spoil her and it was like she was a person. We are getting our pup at the end of March so it sounds like our pups will be around the same age!


----------



## lcgb53 (Jan 28, 2014)

Hi Cookie's Mom, We are hoping to get our pup during the last week of April. Much is dependent on my husband's work schedule, as I only work part time. I think we're going to name ours "Molly" with the registered name of "Toryglen Good Golly Miss Molly". You're probably much younger than me (60) but that was a famous song back in the 50s/60s. I've already had fun buying puppy toys and chews. The litter was born on Feb. 15, so they'll be ready to go mid-April. It's exciting, isn't it?


----------



## Cookie's Mom (Oct 14, 2013)

Oh what a beautiful name! Yes I am in my late twenties so I haven't heard of the song. Will look it up on YouTube though! I hope we will be able to get our pups together this summer!


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------

